# == Four Word Story 2.1 ==



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Eclair was android version


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

2.0, that's outdated, but


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

it was also version 2.1.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

So that's why we


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

started four word story


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

version 2.1. One time


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

There was a story

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

about a very smelly


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

eye pad that the


----------

